# pier & beam leveling estimates



## Frennzzee (Nov 10, 2008)

My wife and I are self-employed successful dance teachers  and we have decided to take advantage of the slipping market and land a huge 3600 sq. ft., 100-yr old house for a STEAL!!!   The house needs releveling badly, and I have no experience in the cost of such things.  What would be a rough estimate for releveling a pier & beam house of that size?


----------



## handyguys (Nov 11, 2008)

No one can say for sure without looking at it. Get a few estimates.

Be careful - You need to determine WHY the house is out of level. A common thing for houses of that age are rotted sills and or crumbling foundations. Could also be termites. When the house is leveled you will need to address the cause at the same time.


----------

